# 457 Subsequent Entrant Processing times



## esra

Hi Everyone,

I applied for 457 as secondary on 8th Aug, my husband's 457 visa will expire on 25th Nov 2017 (he just applied for PR now). My application status is "application received and will be asessed" since 8th Aug on my immi account. 

Does anyone of you know the current processing time for 457 Subsequent entrant ? I checked immigration department page but there is no clear info about that. Will appreciate if someone can reply. 

Thanks in advance,
Esra


----------



## esra

So nobody knows anything?


----------



## manmohanmakkar

Normally, I have seen the subsequent entry applications takes around 1.5 months to 2 months. Thanks


----------



## esra

Hope that it is really. I've heard different. But thank you for your reply.


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> Hope that it is really. I've heard different. But thank you for your reply.


I have applied for my partner on 17th Aug, but no updates.
Let me know if yours get picked up


----------



## esra

nndshkhr said:


> I have applied for my partner on 17th Aug, but no updates.
> Let me know if yours get picked up


Yes sure. I'm still trying to learn if there is a way to speed up the process. I learned that the sponsor can ask "priority" for the file. I'll be advised on Thursday, 21.09, if this can apply also to the secondary applicants. I'll let you know.


----------



## esra

nndshkhr said:


> I have applied for my partner on 17th Aug, but no updates.
> Let me know if yours get picked up


Are there any news on your side ?


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> nndshkhr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for my partner on 17th Aug, but no updates.
> Let me know if yours get picked up
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any news on your side ?
Click to expand...

None for me... Waiting for it but with no official ETA it has been tough to think about anything else


----------



## esra

Yes, it's really tough. It's been 43 days and my status still shows " received / will be assesed"


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> Yes sure. I'm still trying to learn if there is a way to speed up the process. I learned that the sponsor can ask "priority" for the file. I'll be advised on Thursday, 21.09, if this can apply also to the secondary applicants. I'll let you know.


Hi Esra,

Did you get any information on how to speed up the processing


----------



## esra

Hi, I was about to write you. 

Well.. Agents cannot do something to speed up the process. And the sponsor company normally can ask "priority" but they should give a valid/ strong reason why the priority requires for that application/ applicant, but it is not easy to do for the secondary applicant, as that person does not apply for working. So the sponsor can do only ask by a letter if there is a possibility to speed up of the secondary application but cannot be pushy so much. But of course it is worth to try. 

Other point, a bit sad especially for me: the processing time of 457 primary applicant and secondary aplicant are same now. So I was told that I should be prepared for the delays which means, I may not get approval until my husband's visa expires i.e. 25.11.2017, such a short time.

I still have a hope ! Even there is a 10% chance, it is a chance.. Good luck for you too!


----------



## nndshkhr

My sponsor company is not going to ask for a "priority", so I guess it is just a wait and watch for me.

Good luck to you and me, keep me posted of you have any update.


----------



## Onwarda

esra said:


> Hope that it is really. I've heard different. But thank you for your reply.


Hi, we are on the same boat. My hubs' employer lodge our 457 subsequent entrant application last aug18 and we've done our medicals a week after. Until now the status in the immiaccount is still "Received". On the website i think the ave processing time for 457 visa is 4-6mos if it's true that the processing for the subsequent entrant is now the same, this means that it's possible to wait that long...i really hope not thou. *crossing my fingers* Good luck to us. Kindly give us an update on your application if there is any. Thanks!


----------



## esra

Hi Onwarda, acc.to immi website 5-10 months for 457 now  so disappointing but I still believe that it shouldn't be the same with 457 Subsequent entrant, it is not logical as both application procedures and requirements are different, So 457 SB should take less time. Good Luck for all of us. and Thank you.


----------



## KaurGILL

Hi ,,, i m also in same condition . Lodged my subsquant entrant file on 16 aug 2017 but its status still received and will be assesed ., hope all of us can get the visa in this month. Good luck


----------



## esra

Hi, yes my status is the same " received and will be assesed" since 8th August as well. Thank you and good luck to you too!


----------



## nndshkhr

Someone on the other thread has posted this somtimes back.

*"you need to sent an email to '[email protected]' with your details you will get an automatic reply immediately with processing date detail . if luck you might get manual reply as well in 5 working days. 
I did not sent any email from last 1 week so not sure about details.

For me it was depended 457 Visa for my Son which got approved on 31st August.

It was lodged on 30th June 2017.

All the best Guys."*

I am banking on this to feel good about. It gives me a hope that they indeed have a separate queue for subsequent entrants. and hope is all we have


----------



## esra

Oh yes ! This is great @nndshkhr! In fact, I sent a -trial- email yesterday to [email protected] and I got automatic reply said " The network is processing applications lodged from 20 June 2017" But this didn't give me a hope as some one in the forum wrote on 16 Sept " the network ... lodged from 19 June 2017", which is a bit confusing/ can they be slow like that??

But now I understand from your entry that the dependent 457 visa is being assesed independently! That is awesome if it is really! Actually we need to learn from this person that when they saw "received and processing" in their immi account after lodgement and how long after they received the approval. Is it possible to ask him/her ? Could you please ask?

Because It's been 49 days for me and the status still shows "will be assesed" So I'm curious a bit when this might change.


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> Oh yes ! This is great @nndshkhr! In fact, I sent a -trial- email yesterday to [email protected] and I got automatic reply said " The network is processing applications lodged from 20 June 2017" But this didn't give me a hope as some one in the forum wrote on 16 Sept " the network ... lodged from 19 June 2017", which is a bit confusing/ can they be slow like that??
> 
> But now I understand from your entry that the dependent 457 visa is being assesed independently! That is awesome if it is really! Actually we need to learn from this person that when they saw "received and processing" in their immi account after lodgement and how long after they received the approval. Is it possible to ask him/her ? Could you please ask?
> 
> Because It's been 49 days for me and the status still shows "will be assesed" So I'm curious a bit when this might change.


This was a post on another thread by Piyoosh.
I don't think he is active anymore (Last Activity: 09-06-2017 06:52 AM)

What I have posted is just a reference to his post and I am not sure how it works. Based on what he has posted, if his son's application got processed in 2 months then definitely there has to be a separate queue but I didn't find this information officially on Australian immi site.

I am just hoping that something like this happens to us as well


----------



## esra

Hope that it happens to us too ! Good luck for all of us!


----------



## Onwarda

Based on the post, 2months could be our benchmark althou im still hoping it won't take that long til we get our visas approved. *crossing my fingers*


----------



## esra

Are there any change on your status Onwarda?


----------



## Onwarda

None at all, esra. It's been 39 days for me but the status is still "received and will be assessed". *sigh* Next week my hubs will email their HR to make a follow up inquiry.


----------



## esra

Hello Onwarda, we just talked to our main agent about "priority" thing and she told us that it would be 2 months next week after the lodgement, so it is very good time to ask priority or ask the status of the application via sponsor company. To ask before is not suggested, as immi office may be annoyed, may not reply as it is early to ask and then you may not ask again soon. So I think you should do the same, wait until you complete 60 days.


----------



## Onwarda

I see. Yea i think it's fair enough to wait until 18th of oct or at least within that week so i have ample reason to make a follow up inquiry with immig via my hubs' sponsor. Two months could really be our benchmark if we base it on the status of applicants in this forum starting june 2017. Anyhow, kindly let us know in case there are any updates on your application when you reach your 2nd month. Will do likewise.


----------



## nndshkhr

Hey any update


----------



## Onwarda

nndshkhr said:


> Hey any update


Hi, no updates yet for me. Still Received and will be processed. *sigh*


----------



## esra

nndshkhr said:


> Hey any update


Nothing yet for me too. Prepared everything for priority request. Let's see how it affects...Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Onwarda

esra said:


> Are there any change on your status Onwarda?





esra said:


> nndshkhr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey any update
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing yet for me too. Prepared everything for priority request. Let's see how it affects...Crossing my fingers.
Click to expand...

Hi esra, were there any other docs the agent/ immig/sponsor require from you to process your priority request?


----------



## esra

Onwarda said:


> Hi esra, were there any other docs the agent/ immig/sponsor require from you to process your priority request?


My husband's company and my husband wrote letter (so 2 letters) for priority request for my application.That's all. Nothing else.


----------



## esra

Hi again ,

I just found this info " Processing times for complete subclass 457 applications are significantly shorter (up to 3 months) than processing times for incomplete applications (currently up to 10 months)." on the official page of immi . So this is the news official and very updated !

https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin...etters/skilled-visa-enews-september-2017.aspx


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> Hi again ,
> 
> I just found this info " Processing times for complete subclass 457 applications are significantly shorter (up to 3 months) than processing times for incomplete applications (currently up to 10 months)." on the official page of immi . So this is the news official and very updated !
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin...etters/skilled-visa-enews-september-2017.aspx


That looks like a good news. It gives some hope as it is from the official site.

Btw, what do you think, is it 3 calendar months or 3 working months.


----------



## esra

Logically It is supposed to be 3 calendar months.


----------



## KaurGILL

esra ur two month complete today ,,, any update about ur file ????


----------



## esra

Nothing yet, no change at all. My status on immi shows the same " this application has been received and will be assessed"


----------



## Onwarda

esra said:


> Nothing yet, no change at all. My status on immi shows the same " this application has been received and will be assessed"


My hubs just made a follow up inquiry thru his employer abt our application. Unfortunately he said the current wait times for 457 visa is 5 and 10months?!? It is not clear thou if this for the principal or subsequent entrant but im really hoping subsequent entrants will be processed sooner than 5months.


----------



## esra

Yes it was changed a month ago as 5 -10 months for 457 primary applicants acc. to the border / Global visa citizenship page. Before that it was 4-9 months. Each month they change and add one month more for processing time. As far as I understand they do this to be at safe side. Because although this info is on Global visa processing time page, they announced at their official page /e-newsletter again on 29 September that " Processing times for complete subclass 457 applications are significantly shorter (up to 3 months) than processing times for incomplete applications (currently up to 10 months)."

For the 457 S.E., it shouldn't be the same logically, as there are different stages in 457 Primary. so our application shd be shorter if we have a complete application.


----------



## nndshkhr

I couldn't resist sending the mail to them and the below text is added to their aut reply email as well.

Processing times for complete subclass 457 applications are significantly shorter (up to 3 months) than processing times for incomplete applications (currently up to 10 months).

So I am hoping for a faster processing of applications now.


----------



## esra

Oh that's great!

So did they mention also which application date they are proceeding now on that email?


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> Oh that's great!
> 
> So did they mention also which application date they are proceeding now on that email?


Still processing 29th June.

Sometimes this forum feels like those group therapy sessions where everyone is struggling with same issue but still trying to keep others motivated


----------



## esra

nndshkhr said:


> Still processing 29th June.
> 
> Sometimes this forum feels like those group therapy sessions where everyone is struggling with same issue but still trying to keep others motivated


Yes, exactly ! We all know how bad is to wait without knowing anything. So we all have empathy.

Since 6th October they are processing 29th June  So they review a period like 103 days (makes 3 months + 13 days). Hopefully this changes for good.


----------



## esra

Hi again. 

Now my agent informed that my priority request rejected (as I expected) due to the weak reason for urgency. But the good news, immi office confirmed that complete applications are being assessed within 3 months.


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Now my agent informed that my priority request rejected (as I expected) due to the weak reason for urgency. But the good news, immi office confirmed that complete applications are being assessed within 3 months.


Sorry to hear that your priority request was rejected. But it is indeed a good news if they are saying they will assess the application within 3 months.

Is it possible for you to post the exact reply given by immi ofc?


----------



## esra

The reply of Immi office does not contain an info about processing time, but priority request. My agent added this info while forwarding the email to us: 

"..There is some positive news in that the Department is now advising that many complete applications are currently being finalised within 3 months from lodgement..."


----------



## esra

So.. I already shared e-newsletter published on 29.09.2017 about processing time within 3 months for complete applications, you also received auto message for the same , and now my agent confirmed that too. 

Keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## dneel

Hi,
Please let me know anyone got any update

Best Regards
Dhana


----------



## esra

Hi Dhana, 

I think I am the one who has the earliest application date under this topic i.e. 8.8.2017. No update yet from my side. But as immi office announced the processing time for 457 up to 3 months for complete application, I expect beg of November. Finger crossed !


----------



## anuu1989

Hi All ,

I applied for subsequent 457 visa on 29th June 2017 but still have not recieved any updates on the status.

As i am.going through the post i tried putting an email to [email protected] and as said received the automatrd reply quotting "Network is processing application applied on 6th July 2017."

Any body got there application finalised who applied around same time.line.

?

Thanks
Anuu


----------



## esra

Hi Anuu,

When did you get the acknowledgement from Immi ?


----------



## anuu1989

esra said:


> Hi Anuu,
> 
> When did you get the acknowledgement from Immi ?


As it is applied by my organization these details i do not know .But i got email frok.organization saying accepted for proccessing next day that is on 30th June 2017

Thanks
Anuu


----------



## Meeshell333

Hey! Just joined & have had a scroll
Through to see if anyone is in the same boat. My partners 457 was lodged back on 13th of May!!! So we are over the 5 month mark. They did come back after 3 weeks and ask for proof of defacto relationship and that's been it...nothing! Has anyone else been waiting this long?


----------



## KaurGILL

Hlllo guys ,, its good new that my daughters file are in processing ,, which lodged on 16/08/2017. But i email immigration for priority,, then they put it into in priority .. so today they asked us for more information .. hope u all will be in same quee . Good luck


----------



## nndshkhr

Update from yesterday is they are processing 7th July's applications.


----------



## KaurGILL

Yes its show 7 july ,,but my daughter file is in priority quee ,, so thats why its happen .


----------



## dneel

Hi esra,

Thanks for the response. My employer filed for my wife and daughter on 18th August 2017 and the status is still "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed". Is there any way we can contact immigration and to expedite the process or if I apply tourist visa is the current dependent 457 visa will be cancelled. Any idea on this?


----------



## nndshkhr

dneel said:


> Hi esra,
> 
> Thanks for the response. My employer filed for my wife and daughter on 18th August 2017 and the status is still "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed". Is there any way we can contact immigration and to expedite the process or if I apply tourist visa is the current dependent 457 visa will be cancelled. Any idea on this?


Hi dneel,

Since your application is still within there defined processing time you might have to wait.

The other way is if your employer can ask for a priority processing of your application.

My application is of 17th Aug.


----------



## esra

dneel said:


> Hi esra,
> 
> Thanks for the response. My employer filed for my wife and daughter on 18th August 2017 and the status is still "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed". Is there any way we can contact immigration and to expedite the process or if I apply tourist visa is the current dependent 457 visa will be cancelled. Any idea on this?


Hi Dneel,

When you complete 60 days waiting time, you can ask by email about the status. Your employer can ask "Priority request" as nndshkhr wrote, but you should have really good reason for priority, otherwise they reject.


----------



## KaurGILL

I got my daughters visa today ,, good luck to all.


----------



## dneel

Congrats KaurGill. May I know when you applied.


----------



## dneel

esra said:


> Hi Dneel,
> 
> When you complete 60 days waiting time, you can ask by email about the status. Your employer can ask "Priority request" as nndshkhr wrote, but you should have really good reason for priority, otherwise they reject.


Hi Esra,

Thanks. May I know to which email address to address for asking about the status? Is that [email protected]?


----------



## esra

KaurGILL said:


> I got my daughters visa today ,, good luck to all.


Congratulations ! I'm so happy to hear that! May I ask what was the priority reason? Mine was rejected, so I'm curious.


----------



## esra

dneel said:


> Hi esra,
> 
> Thanks for the response. My employer filed for my wife and daughter on 18th August 2017 and the status is still "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed". Is there any way we can contact immigration and to expedite the process or if I apply tourist visa is the current dependent 457 visa will be cancelled. Any idea on this?


Sorry I didn't read your message carefully. If your dependents apply for touristic visa, it will not affect 457 dependent application but it will be a waste of time and money as touristic visa most probably will be rejected, because there is a strong tie with Australia (that's why application for 457 dependent is on the table), so department will consider that the person will not turn back to his/her country / is not a genuine visitor. You have to prove strongly that your dependents will turn back to their country within the limits of touristic visa. It is difficult to do I guess. I think You should consult a trustworthy/good agent, if you are thinking of applying for touristic visa really.


----------



## esra

Meeshell333 said:


> Hey! Just joined & have had a scroll
> Through to see if anyone is in the same boat. My partners 457 was lodged back on 13th of May!!! So we are over the 5 month mark. They did come back after 3 weeks and ask for proof of defacto relationship and that's been it...nothing! Has anyone else been waiting this long?


Hi meeshell, I think as they requested the proof for your application, you may have to wait a bit more, I'm afraid. The department just announced that " Processing time for complete subclass 457 applications are significantly shorter (upto 3 months) than processing time for incomplete applications (currently upto 10 months)" The processing time for dependent applications is the same as far as I understand.

But I wish you receive the approval soon! Good Luck!


----------



## esra

dneel said:


> Hi Esra,
> 
> Thanks. May I know to which email address to address for asking about the status? Is that [email protected]?


Hi dneel, yes that is. Good luck!


----------



## melbourne2

Hi all, just starting the process after receiving a job offer. In UK at moment and was wondering the following after seeing the processing time for FBI background check (I worked in the US in the last 10 years) is 12-14 weeks. Can my application be submitted and then the FBI approval/pass be processing in parallel or do I have to get this approval from FBI and then start the visa application process? At current timeframes, that would be 12-14 weeks plus another 3 months at least!! Any ideas?


----------



## KaurGILL

I applied on 16 aug


----------



## dneel

esra said:


> Hi dneel, yes that is. Good luck!


Thanks Esra.


----------



## dneel

Thanks KaurGill


----------



## dneel

Whatever I observed so far as below.

- When emailing to [email protected] on October 10, got response as "The network is processing applications lodged from 29 June 2017".
- While yesterday emailed to the same and received response as "The network is processing applications lodged from 16 July 2017".

So within the last 8 days they almost processed 18days(29th June - 16th July) record.


----------



## nndshkhr

dneel said:


> Whatever I observed so far as below.
> 
> - When emailing to [email protected] on October 10, got response as "The network is processing applications lodged from 29 June 2017".
> - While yesterday emailed to the same and received response as "The network is processing applications lodged from 16 July 2017".
> 
> So within the last 8 days they almost processed 18days(29th June - 16th July) record.


Today's response is of 16th July, so they are covering some grounds now.


----------



## esra

dneel said:


> Whatever I observed so far as below.
> 
> - When emailing to [email protected] on October 10, got response as "The network is processing applications lodged from 29 June 2017".
> - While yesterday emailed to the same and received response as "The network is processing applications lodged from 16 July 2017".
> 
> So within the last 8 days they almost processed 18days(29th June - 16th July) record.


Awesome news! Good luck for everyone !


----------



## esra

Ok I checked my records now about the processing dates. Someone in the forum announced on 16.10.2017 that the department was processing the applications by 7.7.2017 So that means they processed a 9 days app volume in the last 3 days. That is amazing ! So if they go with the same speed we can expect the approval end of October ! Finger crossed friends!


----------



## TODDMR

esra said:


> Ok I checked my records now about the processing dates. Someone in the forum announced on 16.10.2017 that the department was processing the applications by 7.7.2017 So that means they processed a 9 days app volume in the last 3 days. That is amazing ! So if they go with the same speed we can expect the approval end of October ! Finger crossed friends!


I'm sorry but these times mean absolutely nothing. There are plenty of people on this forum whom submitted applications long before the dates they're stating and haven't heard anything.


----------



## esra

TODDMR said:


> I'm sorry but these times mean absolutely nothing. There are plenty of people on this forum whom submitted applications long before the dates they're stating and haven't heard anything.


So Immigration office lies about it or following person ?? We all know that many people are waiting but like immigration office says complete applications up to 3 months .



Stefrom said:


> Hi all !
> Updates for my 457 visa my partner and me !
> 
> Visa lodge 30 th of June
> Nomination lodge 30th of June
> Medical done few days after
> Visa granted today 11th of October
> So a total of 3 months and 11days !
> Nany information requested between the logement and date of granted notification. only the statut change from " received" to finalised!
> Occupation : roof plumber in Melbourne
> Got the visa for 4 years and we will be flying in a month.
> 
> Good luck every one !!!!! Stay strong while waiting


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> So Immigration office lies about it or following person ?? We all know that many people are waiting but like immigration office says complete applications up to 3 months .


What I have observed by reading posts by other users on the forum that if your application is complete then it mostly follows a queue.

Till it is approved no one can be sure about the actual dates.
If thinking about it in way to calculate how many more days are left between current processing and the date our visa was logged makes us happy then hell yes. I want to believe that it will be processed in a queue and there is only 31 days of processing between the last update and my application.

Whatever gives hope


----------



## nndshkhr

Today's update is they are processing it for 21st July.
Any other update anyone?


----------



## esra

nndshkhr said:


> Today's update is they are processing it for 21st July.
> Any other update anyone?


Oh! they are very fast! If they continue like that, I may expect a reply on 26.10.2017 and you may expect a reply on 27.10.2017 or a few days later, if everything goes well for us!

I'm so excited !


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> Oh! they are very fast! If they continue like that, I may expect a reply on 26.10.2017 and you may expect a reply on 27.10.2017 or a few days later, if everything goes well for us!
> 
> I'm so excited !


That is too soon I guess, I am hoping that by this weekend they could finish July. You might get a response in next week and for me it may be the week after that.


----------



## esra

Yes they may not response immedately, but did they start to process 21 July today or last Friday ? Do we know exactly ? Because if it is last Friday, then processing 5 days in 1 day. they processed 16 July on 19 October, if they processed 21 July on 20 October. makes 5 days difference for 1 day. 

Then we both may expect the news latest next week


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> Yes they may not response immedately, but did they start to process 21 July today or last Friday ? Do we know exactly ? Because if it is last Friday, then processing 5 days in 1 day. they processed 16 July on 19 October, if they processed 21 July on 20 October. makes 5 days difference for 1 day.
> 
> Then we both may expect the news latest next week


11 Oct's update 30 Jun
16 Oct's update 7 Jul
18 Oct's update 16 Jul
23 Oct's update 21 Jul

I guess these are the processing time from the last few updates. And I am counting only weekdays for processing.


----------



## esra

I see.. Anyway.. we are so close now.. Good luck for all of us!


----------



## dneel

Hi Guys,

Any update from anyone


----------



## nndshkhr

dneel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any update from anyone


Someone who has applied on 29th July got the Visa today.
So they are at the end of July I guess


----------



## dneel

Yea today i sent email to [email protected] and the response received as below.

*The network is processing applications lodged from 27 July 2017*


----------



## esra

dneel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any update from anyone


No news yet! It must be soon. I?m so excited!


----------



## esra

dneel said:


> Yea today i sent email to [email protected] and the response received as below.
> 
> *The network is processing applications lodged from 27 July 2017*


So 11 Oct's update 30 Jun
16 Oct's update 7 Jul
18 Oct's update 16 Jul
23 Oct's update 21 Jul
26 Oct?s update 27 Jul

+/- tolerance ( someone applied on 29 Jul, got approved today)


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> So 11 Oct's update 30 Jun
> 16 Oct's update 7 Jul
> 18 Oct's update 16 Jul
> 23 Oct's update 21 Jul
> 26 Oct?s update 27 Jul
> 
> +/- tolerance ( someone applied on 29 Jul, got approved today)


I guess you will get it mid next week


----------



## esra

nndshkhr said:


> I guess you will get it mid next week


Hopefully!


----------



## esra

Hi  Do we know current processing date which Immi is checking at the moment?


----------



## dneel

Today i sent email to [email protected] and the response received as below. 

The network is processing applications lodged from 31st July 2017


----------



## esra

dneel said:


> Today i sent email to [email protected] and the response received as below.
> 
> The network is processing applications lodged from 31st July 2017


Great ! Closer now! I?m so excited!


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> Great ! Closer now! I?m so excited!


Any update for you.?


----------



## EnggTech

Hi. My 457 Visa Application documents (Medicals and PCC) have been submitted today. I am hoping my Visa would be approved in about 2 months time. I would like to take my wife along with me quite sooner. I would like to apply for subsequent entrant for her to my 457 Visa. Can anyone tell me apart from marriage certificate what else could be required for her subsequent visa entry? Also could someone tell me about the fees?


----------



## exodus2go

Hello e-friend, I need your comments on my 457 application applied by my employer. All the application is handled by my sponsor.He applied on 27th of July 2017.He got in touch with me on 25th of Oct.2017 sending me N.E.R pin....AuDE1A0573633LuG...I want to confirm if this pin above is relevant to nomination or visa.
Thanks.


----------



## esra

nndshkhr said:


> Any update for you.?


Not yet. I expect to hear something tomorrow or the next day. Let's see.


----------



## esra

EnggTech said:


> Hi. My 457 Visa Application documents (Medicals and PCC) have been submitted today. I am hoping my Visa would be approved in about 2 months time. I would like to take my wife along with me quite sooner. I would like to apply for subsequent entrant for her to my 457 Visa. Can anyone tell me apart from marriage certificate what else could be required for her subsequent visa entry? Also could someone tell me about the fees?


Hi ,

My agent had asked me the following documents mainly for the Subsequent Entrant 457 application:

-Copy of passport bio page (photo and information page) 
-Marriage certificate
-Private health insurance (Australia=
-Police clearance certificates (if your wife were marriage in the past,changed her surname, she has to give police clearance with that surname too)
-Completed 'Travel and Address Record' form

And as my husband and I have a long distance relationship: In order to evidence for the relationship, we provided also

- financial shares
- our interactions on social media, chatlogs
- our wedding photos, wedding invitation card 
- our holiday photos


----------



## Onwarda

dneel said:


> Hi esra,
> 
> Thanks for the response. My employer filed for my wife and daughter on 18th August 2017 and the status is still "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed". Is there any way we can contact immigration and to expedite the process or if I apply tourist visa is the current dependent 457 visa will be cancelled. Any idea on this?


Hello, we have a very similar case and my hubs applied for a tourist visa for us (as we needed to leave asap) while the 457 subsequent visa is still pending. After a week the tourist visa was granted. We have decided to wait for the 457 subsequent visa approval in Australia. Crossing my fingers thou the approval will come soon.


----------



## dneel

So while still 457 dependent visa in progress, tourist visa can be applied and once tourist visa granted can able to fly to Australia? 

Why am asking is when I contacted my employer I got a response stating if 457 dependent visa is in progress and during that time if in case tourist visa applied means the earlier Dependent application would get void.

Confusing...


----------



## esra

dneel said:


> So while still 457 dependent visa in progress, tourist visa can be applied and once tourist visa granted can able to fly to Australia?
> 
> Why am asking is when I contacted my employer I got a response stating if 457 dependent visa is in progress and during that time if in case tourist visa applied means the earlier Dependent application would get void.
> 
> Confusing...


My agent told me the same, so I should?t apply for touristic visa unless I can prove strong ties with my country and will turn back definitely which was hard to prove in my case, so I didn?t apply. I think every application has different conditions/ different requirements so the result may differ.


----------



## EnggTech

esra said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My agent had asked me the following documents mainly for the Subsequent Entrant 457 application:
> 
> -Copy of passport bio page (photo and information page)
> -Marriage certificate
> -Private health insurance (Australia=
> -Police clearance certificates (if your wife were marriage in the past,changed her surname, she has to give police clearance with that surname too)
> -Completed 'Travel and Address Record' form
> 
> And as my husband and I have a long distance relationship: In order to evidence for the relationship, we provided also
> 
> - financial shares
> - our interactions on social media, chatlogs
> - our wedding photos, wedding invitation card
> - our holiday photos


In that case would I require two PCC? one as per her name on her passport and two as per the marriage certificate where her surname will be changed?

Also, How to get the health insurance for her of Australia as she would be here in India. Can I get health Insurance for her of Australia without she being present there?


----------



## esra

EnggTech said:


> In that case would I require two PCC? one as per her name on her passport and two as per the marriage certificate where her surname will be changed?
> 
> Also, How to get the health insurance for her of Australia as she would be here in India. Can I get health Insurance for her of Australia without she being present there?


If there are both surnames used in the documents provided, yes she has to provide PCCs for both surnames.


----------



## esra

Immi office currently process the applications dated 4th August , so mine is 8th August! I expect a reply tomorrow or latest Friday! Finger crossed !


----------



## dneel

Good to hear.. Mine is 18th August.. Lets see


----------



## esra

dneel said:


> Good to hear.. Mine is 18th August.. Lets see


So what do you see in your immi account ? Mine still shows something like (this application ) received , will be assessed..


----------



## esra

EnggTech said:


> In that case would I require two PCC? one as per her name on her passport and two as per the marriage certificate where her surname will be changed?
> 
> Also, How to get the health insurance for her of Australia as she would be here in India. Can I get health Insurance for her of Australia without she being present there?


Sorry you asked also for insurance. Your wife (and you if you don't have) can get via below webpage. This is IMAN well known health plan.

https://www.austhealth.com/457-visa-health-insurance


----------



## nndshkhr

All the best Esra. Hope you get it today.


----------



## dneel

The status is same for myself.


----------



## esra

nndshkhr said:


> All the best Esra. Hope you get it today.


Thank you ! You will know first , if I can get! Good luck to you too!


----------



## esra

Ihh..It is almost 6 pm in Australia and no change for my status..


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> Ihh..It is almost 6 pm in Australia and no change for my status..


you will definitely get it tomorrow


----------



## esra

nndshkhr said:


> esra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ihh..It is almost 6 pm in Australia and no change for my status..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will definitely get it tomorrow
Click to expand...

My visa has been approved !!!!!


----------



## dneel

esra said:


> My visa has been approved !!!!!


Cool ESRA. So your visa is granted.


----------



## esra

dneel said:


> esra said:
> 
> 
> 
> My visa has been approved !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool ESRA. So your visa is granted.
Click to expand...

Yes!! I couldn?t write something properly. It is 5 am here I?m very sleepy ) I will write when I wake up ! But at least I can say : I wish you all GOOD LUCK !


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> Yes!! I couldn?t write something properly. It is 5 am here I?m very sleepy ) I will write when I wake up ! But at least I can say : I wish you all GOOD LUCK !


Congrats Esra. I am so happy for you.


----------



## nndshkhr

Hi Esra,

When was it processed.
is the last updated on date showing as today or yesterday in the immigration site.


----------



## esra

nndshkhr said:


> Hi Esra,
> 
> When was it processed.
> is the last updated on date showing as today or yesterday in the immigration site.


My husband woke me up at 3 am. Our agent called him to give the news. Now I see my immi account shows "This application has been finalised. Please refer to correspondence."

So if you used agent, they will learn first by email as far as I understand. If it is direct application, then you should receive an email from immi office.


----------



## Onwarda

Congrats esra! So happy for you! Mine was lodged on the 18th of Aug so I'm crossing my fingers it'd come out soon.



esra said:


> nndshkhr said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quot2e=esra;1718834]Ihh..It is almost 6 pm in Australia and no change for my status..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will definitely get it tomorrow
Click to expand...

My visa has been approved !!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## esra

Onwarda said:


> Congrats esra! So happy for you! Mine was lodged on the 18th of Aug so I'm crossing my fingers it'd come out soon.
> 
> My visa has been approved !!!!!


[/QUOTE]

WOW !!! Amazing ! So happy for you !


----------



## esra

Hi nndshkhr, what is your status ? Give us a good news please !


----------



## nndshkhr

esra said:


> Hi nndshkhr, what is your status ? Give us a good news please !


Mine is 17th August. I am hoping to get it sometime this week.


----------



## Onwarda

dneel said:


> So while still 457 dependent visa in progress, tourist visa can be applied and once tourist visa granted can able to fly to Australia?
> 
> Why am asking is when I contacted my employer I got a response stating if 457 dependent visa is in progress and during that time if in case tourist visa applied means the earlier Dependent application would get void.
> 
> Confusing...


Oh i would like to make clarification that the tourist visa was applied by my hubs a few days before the company lodged our 457 subsequent entry application so technically it was lodged first. We had no idea then when the company would lodge our application as my hubs submitted all requirements to the compnay months before august so my hubs just gave the tourist visa a go. Good thing it was lodged before the 457 was submitted by the company.


----------



## Onwarda

nndshkhr said:


> esra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nndshkhr, what is your status ? Give us a good news please !
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 17th August. I am hoping to get it sometime this week.[/QUO?TE]
> 
> So I guess we have to brace ourselves hopefully we'll get some good news this week as mine was lodged aug18!
> 
> Hi esra! Did you see you status change from "received" to "processing" or something? Or did it change directly from "receiving" to finalised". And is there any format when you email the [email protected] au (like you have to indicate certain info)? I haven't tried emailing them so maybe i'll try this week as im expecting mine this week or next.
Click to expand...


----------



## Onwarda

nndshkhr said:


> esra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nndshkhr, what is your status ? Give us a good news please !
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 17th August. I am hoping to get it sometime this week.
Click to expand...

Please keep us posted in case there are any updates on your application as we have almost the same timeframe. Mine was lodged aug18. Getting excited and nervous at the same timw. Althou my immi acct still reflects "received".


----------



## nndshkhr

Onwarda said:


> Please keep us posted in case there are any updates on your application as we have almost the same timeframe. Mine was lodged aug18. Getting excited and nervous at the same timw. Althou my immi acct still reflects "received".


Even for me it says received.
Automated mail says they are currently processing for 10th August. 
So there is a good chance we will get the news this week.


----------



## anuu1989

Any one granted visa on or after 10th August .


----------



## nndshkhr

My visa got approved today 

Date of Application -17th August


----------



## anuu1989

nndshkhr said:


> My visa got approved today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date of Application -17th August


What time you got the approval .


----------



## dneel

Cool. Congrats  . Mine is 18th August


----------



## nndshkhr

anuu1989 said:


> What time you got the approval .


I got it today an hour ago.


----------



## nndshkhr

dneel said:


> Cool. Congrats  . Mine is 18th August


Thanks. All the best with your application.


----------



## anuu1989

nndshkhr said:


> anuu1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time you got the approval .
> 
> 
> 
> I got it today an hour ago.
Click to expand...

 great buddy I am still waiting mine is 16th August


----------



## dneel

anuu1989 said:


> great buddy I am still waiting mine is 16th August


Couldn't able to understand the processing, 17th granted and still 16th yet to grant. May be different case officer's role in this. Anyway hopefully you will get soon.


----------



## dneel

nndshkhr said:


> Thanks. All the best with your application.


Thanks and hopefully I will get within this week


----------



## anuu1989

dneel said:


> nndshkhr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. All the best with your application.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and hopefully I will get within this week
Click to expand...

 All the best buddy ...I am still.waiting for the updates


----------



## dneel

The network is processing applications lodged from 14th August 2017


----------



## anuu1989

dneel said:


> The network is processing applications lodged from 14th August 2017


 yes man ...i also got same reply ...Phewww !!!


----------



## dneel

Did you received any update mate?


----------



## anuu1989

dneel said:


> Did you received any update mate?


 still.waiting bro...let see .Will.update if i will.get something


----------



## anuu1989

dneel said:


> Did you received any update mate?


Mate any update on your side ??


----------



## dneel

anuu1989 said:


> Mate any update on your side ??


No update so far. Same status in my end


----------



## anuu1989

Did any body got any update for 14 ,15 or 16 th August


----------



## dneel

Mine is 18th Aug and still in the same status.


----------



## anuu1989

I got Grant Notification ???


----------



## dneel

Did you received?


----------



## anuu1989

dneel said:


> Did you received?


 yes buddy i got visa granted


----------



## dneel

cool buddy. Congrats


----------



## anuu1989

dneel said:


> cool buddy. Congrats


 any buddy on ur application


----------



## dneel

anuu1989 said:


> any buddy on ur application


My organisation dint submitted my application properly so DIBP requested for another document. Waiting for that


----------



## abhisks

All, Any idea on the current processing dates? I heard earlier that 22nd August applications got processed last week.


----------



## anuu1989

abhisks said:


> All, Any idea on the current processing dates? I heard earlier that 22nd August applications got processed last week.


 Mine is 16th August and i got visa on last friday .They may pick 22nd Aug application by this friday or next week


----------



## abhisks

Thanks, May i know what is the process to check the current ongoing processing date at IMMI site?


----------



## anuu1989

abhisks said:


> Thanks, May i know what is the process to check the current ongoing processing date at IMMI site?


 drop a mail to [email protected] you will get a auto response


----------



## abhisks

I sent one mail to [email protected] 40 mins back, but have not got any auto-reply.

How much time does it take ?


----------



## hamzatariq1995

*Processing time update from 257 email?*



abhisks said:


> I sent one mail to [email protected] 40 mins back, but have not got any auto-reply.
> 
> How much time does it take ?


Hi,

Did you get a reply yet regarding the processions times? I have sent an email to the email address as well but still dint receive any automated reply after 2 hours.

Please let me know the update.

Thanks!


----------



## anuu1989

hamzatariq1995 said:


> abhisks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent one mail to [email protected] 40 mins back, but have not got any auto-reply.
> 
> How much time does it take ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Did you get a reply yet regarding the processions times? I have sent an email to the email address as well but still dint receive any automated reply after 2 hours.
> 
> Please let me know the update.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

i think they stopped sending that also . Last update i got on 8th November .
PFA.


----------



## hamzatariq1995

anuu1989 said:


> i think they stopped sending that also . Last update i got on 8th November .
> PFA.


Hmm Thanks for the reply.

I had applied for my wife on 27th of September. I guess it might take a bit more time to reach 27th. Did you get urs yet?


----------



## anuu1989

hamzatariq1995 said:


> anuu1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think they stopped sending that also . Last update i got on 8th November .
> PFA.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I had applied for my wife on 27th of September. I guess it might take a bit more time to reach 27th. Did you get urs yet?
Click to expand...

yes i got mine on 10 November 2017


----------



## hamzatariq1995

anuu1989 said:


> yes i got mine on 10 November 2017


How long did it take for you to get the visa?


----------



## anuu1989

hamzatariq1995 said:


> anuu1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i got mine on 10 November 2017
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take for you to get the visa?
Click to expand...

 I applied on 16th august 2017


----------



## abhisks

Latest update: The network is processing applications lodged from 29 August 2017


----------



## Jashbd

Hi guys, new on this , just wondering if this processing timeframe includes the network in "Australian high commission, Delhi, India" for subsequent entrant.


----------



## hamzatariq1995

abhisks said:


> Latest update: The network is processing applications lodged from 29 August 2017


Any Latest update on this?


----------



## dneel

Onwarda said:


> Please keep us posted in case there are any updates on your application as we have almost the same timeframe. Mine was lodged aug18. Getting excited and nervous at the same timw. Althou my immi acct still reflects "received".


Hi,

Did you received the visa??


----------



## Jashbd

dneel said:


> Onwarda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep us posted in case there are any updates on your application as we have almost the same timeframe. Mine was lodged aug18. Getting excited and nervous at the same timw. Althou my immi acct still reflects "received".
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Did you received the visa??
Click to expand...

Hi, dneel, congrats on ur success,is there any chance u can update us about the current processing dates. I have tried myself but didn't get reply. Thanks mate.


----------



## dneel

Jashbd said:


> Hi, dneel, congrats on ur success,is there any chance u can update us about the current processing dates. I have tried myself but didn't get reply. Thanks mate.


I dint get my visa still. I applied on 18th August, case officer requested for more information hence its getting delayed. My employer submitted some information wrongly 

But usual processing time for a complete application is 10 - 12 weeks, and the other thing we have to worry is December month again this process will be slowed down


----------



## Jashbd

dneel said:


> Jashbd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, dneel, congrats on ur success,is there any chance u can update us about the current processing dates. I have tried myself but didn't get reply. Thanks mate.
> 
> 
> 
> I dint get my visa still. I applied on 18th August, case officer requested for more information hence its getting delayed. My employer submitted some information wrongly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But usual processing time for a complete application is 10 - 12 weeks, and the other thing we have to worry is December month again this process will be slowed down
Click to expand...

Oh.. sorry mate, but atleast u know its not something worse. Hopefully you'll receive it soon. I am a subsequent entrant applicant but from subclass 500. I heard they are tying all subsequent in a same string while processing. Don't knoe if that's true. But hoping to receive soon as I applied on 5th September.


----------



## Jashbd

Latest update as of 21/11/2018 , 9:00pm 

The network is processing applications lodged from 01 September 2017


----------



## lucka

dneel said:


> I dint get my visa still. I applied on 18th August, case officer requested for more information hence its getting delayed. My employer submitted some information wrongly
> 
> But usual processing time for a complete application is 10 - 12 weeks, and the other thing we have to worry is December month again this process will be slowed down


Similar here,

Applied August -10 (nomination + visa)

Nomination approved November - 7

Additional info requested November - 7 (they were not happy with criminal record provided)

New criminal record provided November 17

And waiting again...


----------



## Jashbd

Could someone please check the current status of the network processing date. 
Just drop a simple email to [email protected] for automated reply with updates.
I have emailed twice already and updated here. Thanks


----------



## abhisks

Jashbd said:


> Could someone please check the current status of the network processing date.
> Just drop a simple email to [email protected] for automated reply with updates.
> I have emailed twice already and updated here. Thanks


The network is processing applications lodged from 07 September 2017 (UPDATED on 23 November 2017)


----------



## dneel

lucka said:


> Similar here,
> 
> Applied August -10 (nomination + visa)
> 
> Nomination approved November - 7
> 
> Additional info requested November - 7 (they were not happy with criminal record provided)
> 
> New criminal record provided November 17
> 
> And waiting again...


Did you applied through agent or you employer applied? 
Any rough idea how long will it take?


----------



## lucka

dneel said:


> Did you applied through agent or you employer applied?
> Any rough idea how long will it take?


Through agent. Employer suggested this agent.

No idea how long it will take.

Agent suggests in the email, that if I provide additional info within 29 days from request, I should be able to keep the time spent in processing queue. But after reading forum`s posts it is hard for me to believe.
He also suggests that waiting could be day or it could be month.
There are people on the forum who waited 5 months after additional info provided or are still waiting even after 5 months.

The only thing that concerned me now is health insurance. Agent suggests i should keep it in place while waiting on response from DIBP.
I would not mind if waiting will be up to 1 month, but if waiting will reach 5 months that is little irrational. No reason to pay health insurance while I`m here in Canada. 

Do you keep your health insurance in place at the moment?


----------



## memcc

lucka said:


> Through agent. Employer suggested this agent.
> 
> No idea how long it will take.
> 
> Agent suggests in the email, that if I provide additional info within 29 days from request, I should be able to keep the time spent in processing queue. But after reading forum`s posts it is hard for me to believe.
> He also suggests that waiting could be day or it could be month.
> There are people on the forum who waited 5 months after additional info provided or are still waiting even after 5 months.
> 
> The only thing that concerned me now is health insurance. Agent suggests i should keep it in place while waiting on response from DIBP.
> I would not mind if waiting will be up to 1 month, but if waiting will reach 5 months that is little irrational. No reason to pay health insurance while I`m here in Canada.
> 
> Do you keep your health insurance in place at the moment?


Hey Lucka,

Regarding health insurance - we took out a Bupa policy earlier this year to cover the health requirement. As we're still waiting for the visa, we have just been calling Bupa to push back the start date.

There's no need to be paying monthly for an unused policy, when they are more than happy to defer it until you have a visa / arrival date to Australia.


----------



## dneel

lucka said:


> Through agent. Employer suggested this agent.
> 
> No idea how long it will take.
> 
> Agent suggests in the email, that if I provide additional info within 29 days from request, I should be able to keep the time spent in processing queue. But after reading forum`s posts it is hard for me to believe.
> He also suggests that waiting could be day or it could be month.
> There are people on the forum who waited 5 months after additional info provided or are still waiting even after 5 months.
> 
> The only thing that concerned me now is health insurance. Agent suggests i should keep it in place while waiting on response from DIBP.
> I would not mind if waiting will be up to 1 month, but if waiting will reach 5 months that is little irrational. No reason to pay health insurance while I`m here in Canada.
> 
> Do you keep your health insurance in place at the moment?


Hi,

Mine is initiated by employer itself so health insurance taken care by themselves already, but as you said 5 months waiting for some cases is really annoying and its baseless.

My Employer visa cell guys intimated sooner will get, not sure what to believe.

Did your agent can directly write to concerned case officer and expedite this?


----------



## lucka

Hi dneel,

Yes he wrote the email to him, letting him know he attached the criminal record.
I am praying for a little miracle here and hopefully agent is right and they gonna respond within one month.

Time will show.

All the best to you.

Keep us posted with any updates. I will too. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## lucka

memcc said:


> Hey Lucka,
> 
> Regarding health insurance - we took out a Bupa policy earlier this year to cover the health requirement. As we're still waiting for the visa, we have just been calling Bupa to push back the start date.
> 
> There's no need to be paying monthly for an unused policy, when they are more than happy to defer it until you have a visa / arrival date to Australia.


Hi,

Thanks mate. We have Bupa too. Yes you are right. When I was buying insurance she was mentioning that they can defer it for the future.
I just do not understand why our agent is telling me to keep it in place for the moment.
I am gonna contact him again to clear this thing out.
Happy waiting!!! Hopefully not too long.
Cheers!!!


----------



## abhisks

Latest status as of 25th Nov: 
The network is processing applications lodged from 08 September 2017


----------



## dneel

lucka said:


> Hi dneel,
> 
> Yes he wrote the email to him, letting him know he attached the criminal record.
> I am praying for a little miracle here and hopefully agent is right and they gonna respond within one month.
> 
> Time will show.
> 
> All the best to you.
> 
> Keep us posted with any updates. I will too.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Thanks. My employer submitted on 13th of this month and telling sooner will get. Its very frustrating, even after waited for more than 12 weeks still we have to wait  If DIBP taking time to process independent visa means there might be a reason for that but not sure why they are taking this much time to process dependent visa.


----------



## hamzatariq1995

abhisks said:


> Latest status as of 25th Nov:
> The network is processing applications lodged from 08 September 2017


Hey,

Any update on the latest status?


----------



## abhisks

hamzatariq1995 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Any update on the latest status?


14th September


----------



## abhisks

*Dependent 457 Visa:*

Applied on 15th September..
Granted on 1st December..


----------



## dneel

lucka said:


> Hi dneel,
> 
> Yes he wrote the email to him, letting him know he attached the criminal record.
> I am praying for a little miracle here and hopefully agent is right and they gonna respond within one month.
> 
> Time will show.
> 
> All the best to you.
> 
> Keep us posted with any updates. I will too.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Hi lucka,

Did you get any update?


----------



## lucka

dneel said:


> Hi lucka,
> 
> Did you get any update?


Hey dneel,

Nothing yet. Still waiting. I am afraid we were pushed to the end of queue. I`ll just watch dates for applications being processed by the network. They say they are on Sep - 15 now.
There is still a little hope that might be they will process it faster (would be nice Christmas present ), but realistic side of me telling me that ain`t gonna happen.

Cheers...


----------



## thanhnlh

The network is processing applications lodged from 18 September 2017


----------



## hamzatariq1995

Hey..

Is there any any latest updates on the current processing date?


----------



## Smgawt123

Yeah would be great to get an up date on the current processing dates! (If these are indeed accurate)


----------



## hamzatariq1995

Hi Guys,

Is there any update on the latest processing dates?


----------



## thanhnlh

Hi Guys,

The network is processing applications lodged from 20 September 2017.

You can drop an email to [email protected] to receive the automated response.


----------



## dneel

lucka said:


> Hey dneel,
> 
> Nothing yet. Still waiting. I am afraid we were pushed to the end of queue. I`ll just watch dates for applications being processed by the network. They say they are on Sep - 15 now.
> There is still a little hope that might be they will process it faster (would be nice Christmas present ), but realistic side of me telling me that ain`t gonna happen.
> 
> Cheers...


HI lukca,

Did your agent able to remind case officer? Or what's ur agents expectation on this. I mean when he is approximately guessing about the dates, as because he might have seen multiple cases like this hence he will be having some idea on this.


----------



## Smgawt123

lucka said:


> Hey dneel,
> 
> Nothing yet. Still waiting. I am afraid we were pushed to the end of queue. I`ll just watch dates for applications being processed by the network. They say they are on Sep - 15 now.
> There is still a little hope that might be they will process it faster (would be nice Christmas present ), but realistic side of me telling me that ain`t gonna happen.
> 
> Cheers...


We are in the same boat mate!! Creeping up to the 7 month mark and hoping for a Christmas present! Although reality kicks and it probably wont happen!


----------



## lucka

dneel said:


> HI lukca,
> 
> Did your agent able to remind case officer? Or what's ur agents expectation on this. I mean when he is approximately guessing about the dates, as because he might have seen multiple cases like this hence he will be having some idea on this.


Hey dneel,
My agent is not very specific about whole thing. His answer one day or one month remains the same. I think agent himself is not sure how long it is going take. I guess it is all about luck. You might get lucky and somehow you can get your application processed really fast.
I do not remember which forum I was reading it at, but I think somebody got their visa approved within one week of submitting of additional info. But most of them are pushed to the end of the queue again.
Try to check the topic "Current 457 visa processing time March 2017"
(if you already haven`t), in this australiaforum.com
There are people writing about their waiting experience for 457 visa.
It is helpful.
Good luck mate.
Cheer up buddy, maybe Santa Claus will visit us this Christmas....


----------



## hamzatariq1995

Did anyone in the last week got their visa approved?

If so, what date did you apply for the visa?

Thanks!


----------



## EnggTech

hamzatariq1995 said:


> Did anyone in the last week got their visa approved?
> 
> If so, what date did you apply for the visa?
> 
> Thanks!


Since past 10 days they have been stuck at assessing applications from 20th September. Probably they have gone on early Christmas break.


----------



## Harrypannu

Hi everyone 
I have applied as a subsequent entrant on 457 visa in october but haven't got any response since. So if there is anyone on this forum can help me or have any idea how long does it takes to process those visas would be appriciated. Thanks


----------



## hamzatariq1995

Latest Update (UPDATED on 20 December 2017) :

The network is processing applications lodged from 21 September 2017.


It took them 10 days to move from 20th September to 21st September.


----------



## Smgawt123

On the 7th Month mark for me......the wait for a decision continues!!


----------



## EnggTech

*Subsequent Entrant Fees*

Hi,

Anyone here know what is the fees for ADULT (18 yrs above) 457 subsequent entrant fees?

I have checked on the dibp website it says base charge is 1080$ but when I used their Visa Price Calculator (on DIBO Website) for calculating 457 subsequent entry fees for adult person it comes out to be 3300$. We know base charges are there but on top of it, everywhere they charge additional charges which finally make the total price much higher than the base charges. I guess similar might be happening here.

It would be very helpful if someone could shed light on the fees for 457 subsequent entrant fees for adult.

Many Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Harrypannu

EnggTech said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here know what is the fees for ADULT (18 yrs above) 457 subsequent entrant fees?
> 
> I have checked on the dibp website it says base charge is 1080$ but when I used their Visa Price Calculator (on DIBO Website) for calculating 457 subsequent entry fees for adult person it comes out to be 3300$. We know base charges are there but on top of it, everywhere they charge additional charges which finally make the total price much higher than the base charges. I guess similar might be happening here.
> 
> It would be very helpful if someone could shed light on the fees for 457 subsequent entrant fees for adult.
> 
> Many Thanks in Advance!


 hi there 
I have applied my subsequent entrant visa in this october and have paid only $ 1080 immigration fees thats all.


----------



## EnggTech

Harrypannu said:


> EnggTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here know what is the fees for ADULT (18 yrs above) 457 subsequent entrant fees?
> 
> I have checked on the dibp website it says base charge is 1080$ but when I used their Visa Price Calculator (on DIBO Website) for calculating 457 subsequent entry fees for adult person it comes out to be 3300$. We know base charges are there but on top of it, everywhere they charge additional charges which finally make the total price much higher than the base charges. I guess similar might be happening here.
> 
> It would be very helpful if someone could shed light on the fees for 457 subsequent entrant fees for adult.
> 
> Many Thanks in Advance!
> 
> 
> 
> hi there
> I have applied my subsequent entrant visa in this october and have paid only $ 1080 immigration fees thats all.
Click to expand...

OK. Many Thanks!


----------



## hamzatariq1995

Has anyone got their visa approved in this month? if so.. what day.. and when had you applied...? 


Thanks..


----------



## dneel

Hi Guys,
My employer applied 457 dependent visa on 18th August 2017, case officer assigned and requested for more information on 11th November 2017 and submitted the same on 13th November 2017. Still waiting for the visa to grant.

Meantime applied tourist visa on 11th December and yesterday it was granted. Anyone having idea if I take my dependents along with me on tourist visa, will that still delay 457 visa?


----------



## Gannicus

Hi guys


For those who got the subsequent entrant 457 visa , please tell me the initial date of entry they have put on ? is it 3 months 6 or any other time period to enter to australia ?


----------



## Himanshubehal66

Hi Everyone,

Do we know current date processing for 457 subsequent entrant visa..i applied on 15th nov, when could i expect response ?

Thanks for help..


----------



## Smgawt123

Himanshubehal66 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Do we know current date processing for 457 subsequent entrant visa..i applied on 15th nov, when could i expect response ?
> 
> Thanks for help..


Dont go entirely off the processing date they give, i think its and average. Mine was submitted before the stated processing date and I am now counting towards the 9 month mark


----------



## dneel

Hi Smgawt123,

Is your file picked up by case officer and requested for more information or still case office not yet picked at all and still waiting for more than 9 months?


----------



## Aastha

Hi
My husband organisation has applied for my 457 dependent visa on 11 oct 2017 bt still i havent recieved my visa.
Is there any update for recent processing date ?


----------



## Harrypannu

Aastha said:


> Hi
> My husband organisation has applied for my 457 dependent visa on 11 oct 2017 bt still i havent recieved my visa.
> Is there any update for recent processing date ?


Hi Aastha same here applied in oct but till today haven't got contacted by immigration departed. Files submitted in august were finalised in 80 to 87 days but our have already taken over 90 days. Hope for the best. If you got your visa plz update. Thnx.


----------



## Aastha

Harrypannu said:


> Aastha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> My husband organisation has applied for my 457 dependent visa on 11 oct 2017 bt still i havent recieved my visa.
> Is there any update for recent processing date ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aastha same here applied in oct but till today haven't got contacted by immigration departed. Files submitted in august were finalised in 80 to 87 days but our have already taken over 90 days. Hope for the best. If you got your visa plz update. Thnx.
Click to expand...

Hi 
On which date u have applied for your visa ....


----------



## Harrypannu

Aastha said:


> Hi
> On which date u have applied for your visa ....


Hi it was submitted on 25th oct.


----------



## Aastha

Hi 
Is there any update on latest processing dates ?


----------



## Harrypannu

Aastha said:


> Hi
> Is there any update on latest processing dates ?


Hi
Updated on 31 jan processing complete files submitted from 3 oct.


----------



## Gannicus

Aastha said:


> Hi
> Is there any update on latest processing dates ?


They are still assessing applications from 2nd Oct 2017 ...

Probably you will get sooon

Once you receive please let me know what is the time date written on your visa to enter australia ? Just need to do some time planning in my case


----------



## Aastha

Hi 
Thankyou so much....i hope i wl get it soon...wl surely update u wen i wl get it


----------



## Richarm123

Harrypannu said:


> Hi
> Updated on 31 jan processing complete files submitted from 3 oct.


Where did you find the processing times from? App lodged on the 11th of October, 2017 what timeframe would we be looking at


----------



## Harrypannu

Richarm123 said:


> Where did you find the processing times from? App lodged on the 11th of October, 2017 what timeframe would we be looking at


Hi 
You can get an update by sending an email to [email protected] you will gonna get a automated response within few minutes with the processing times update. by the way they are processing from 4 oct now.


----------



## Gannicus

Updates Anyone ??? No luck ...


----------



## Aastha

Hi 
Could someone plz chck the current processing date ? Wl be really thankful


----------



## saiindia

*457 Timeline*

Hi Aastha,

They are processing 05-Oct-2017 today.

Thanks


----------



## Aastha

saiindia said:


> Hi Aastha,
> 
> They are processing 05-Oct-2017 today.
> 
> Thanks


Hi 
Thanks alot ....bt they r taking too much time as they have taken 4 days to move frm 4oct to 5 oct ...


----------



## saiindia

Aastha said:


> Hi
> Thanks alot ....bt they r taking too much time as they have taken 4 days to move frm 4oct to 5 oct ...


Looks like they are processing 2 days in a week. But, do let everyone know once u get it...Don't forget...


----------



## dneel

Hi,

Did you received the visa?


----------



## dneel

lucka said:


> Hey dneel,
> My agent is not very specific about whole thing. His answer one day or one month remains the same. I think agent himself is not sure how long it is going take. I guess it is all about luck. You might get lucky and somehow you can get your application processed really fast.
> I do not remember which forum I was reading it at, but I think somebody got their visa approved within one week of submitting of additional info. But most of them are pushed to the end of the queue again.
> Try to check the topic "Current 457 visa processing time March 2017"
> (if you already haven`t), in this australiaforum.com
> There are people writing about their waiting experience for 457 visa.
> It is helpful.
> Good luck mate.
> Cheer up buddy, maybe Santa Claus will visit us this Christmas....


Hi Lucka,

Did you received the visa


----------



## Aastha

Hi 
Any updates ?


----------



## meegasma

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to share this update with you guys.

Date of visa application: 05 October 2017
Visa Grant Date: 15 February 2018


----------



## Aastha

Hi Meega,


Thanks a lot for your update..


----------



## saiindia

meegasma said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to share this update with you guys.
> 
> Date of visa application: 05 October 2017
> Visa Grant Date: 15 February 2018


Hello Meegasma,

Have you applied for Priority Processing?
How many applicants( Dependents) were there in your application?

Thanks


----------



## Aastha

Hi saiindia


When u hv applied for ur visa ?


----------



## roxannereddy

meegasma said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to share this update with you guys.
> 
> Date of visa application: 05 October 2017
> Visa Grant Date: 15 February 2018


Congratulations! So good to hear positive news


----------



## lucka

dneel said:


> Hi Lucka,
> 
> Did you received the visa


Hi dneel,

No visa yet.

This auto response was last updated on 14 February 2018.

Processing status update:

First time assessment/Initial assessment
(Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)
applications lodged from 5 October 2017

Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)
applications lodgement dates in March 2017

Based on their update, I do not think I`ll get reply any time soon. If I filed August 10, 2017 (and request for additional info was in November 2017) I expect another 5-6 months of waiting.
Sorry to say that but I came up with the conclusion that maybe is better to stay here in Canada instead.

We wanted to move to Australia because of the weather and good food. But my good spirit about the whole thing is gone.

We have to make life decisions and this useless waiting interferes with our lives - jobs, schools for children. Impossible to hold on for such a long time.

But I wish you all the best mate.


----------



## roxannereddy

lucka said:


> Hi dneel,
> 
> No visa yet.
> 
> This auto response was last updated on 14 February 2018.
> 
> Processing status update:
> 
> First time assessment/Initial assessment
> (Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)
> applications lodged from 5 October 2017
> 
> Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)
> applications lodgement dates in March 2017
> 
> Based on their update, I do not think I`ll get reply any time soon. If I filed August 10, 2017 (and request for additional info was in November 2017) I expect another 5-6 months of waiting.
> Sorry to say that but I came up with the conclusion that maybe is better to stay here in Canada instead.
> 
> We wanted to move to Australia because of the weather and good food. But my good spirit about the whole thing is gone.
> 
> We have to make life decisions and this useless waiting interferes with our lives - jobs, schools for children. Impossible to hold on for such a long time.
> 
> But I wish you all the best mate.


Really sad to hear this Lucka. My husband and i feel the same. It just puts your whole life on hold. Loosing a year of your life with the waiting and another year of your life lost with the stress and anxiety!

All the best!


----------



## meegasma

saiindia said:


> Hello Meegasma,
> 
> Have you applied for Priority Processing?
> How many applicants( Dependents) were there in your application?
> 
> Thanks


Hi saiindia,

As I've been informed that my employer has requested the priority processing for my application in last December and my application contains only one dependent which is my wife.


----------



## Smgawt123

roxannereddy said:


> Really sad to hear this Lucka. My husband and i feel the same. It just puts your whole life on hold. Loosing a year of your life with the waiting and another year of your life lost with the stress and anxiety!
> 
> All the best!


Such a sad story, I can totally sympathise, my life has been on hold for nine months now. Its so frustrating, nine months and we are no where from finding out when we will get a decision.


----------



## dneel

lucka said:


> Hi dneel,
> 
> No visa yet.
> 
> This auto response was last updated on 14 February 2018.
> 
> Processing status update:
> 
> First time assessment/Initial assessment
> (Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)
> applications lodged from 5 October 2017
> 
> Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)
> applications lodgement dates in March 2017
> 
> Based on their update, I do not think I`ll get reply any time soon. If I filed August 10, 2017 (and request for additional info was in November 2017) I expect another 5-6 months of waiting.
> Sorry to say that but I came up with the conclusion that maybe is better to stay here in Canada instead.
> 
> We wanted to move to Australia because of the weather and good food. But my good spirit about the whole thing is gone.
> 
> We have to make life decisions and this useless waiting interferes with our lives - jobs, schools for children. Impossible to hold on for such a long time.
> 
> But I wish you all the best mate.


Hi Lucka,

I am not understanding the process. One of my colleague, whose case is they submitted before 1 month and he received his dependents visa. Not sure what's happening. People who are waiting for this much they are not considering because of some mistakes they have to wait this long means its really not a fair policy which they defined. Anyway I got my dependents in tourist visa and I too lost hope on this 457.


----------



## Aastha

Hi 

I want to share ths good news wth u 
Date of application :110ct 2017 
Visa grant on : 21 feb 2017


----------



## roxannereddy

Aastha said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to share ths good news wth u
> Date of application :110ct 2017
> Visa grant on : 21 feb 2017


GREAT NEWS! All the best and take care.


----------



## saiindia

*457*



Aastha said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to share ths good news wth u
> Date of application :110ct 2017
> Visa grant on : 21 feb 2017


Congratulations !!
Just few quick questions as below,

1) Have you completed the medical with pre-generated HAP id before submitting the VISA application or you have done the same after the VISA application submission?
2) Do you remember what was the status of your application just before got finalized ?
3) Have you submitted the visa or it has been done via migration agents/office ?

Thanks
Sai


----------



## Aastha

Hi Sai,

HAP ID and medical was done prior to application filing.

In the morning when I checked visa status was received and afternoon it was finalised, but as per the process it will go in IN PROCESS stage.

This visa was filed by my husband organisation. So it would be agent only.


----------



## EnggTech

Aastha said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> HAP ID and medical was done prior to application filing.
> 
> In the morning when I checked visa status was received and afternoon it was finalised, but as per the process it will go in IN PROCESS stage.
> 
> This visa was filed by my husband organisation. So it would be agent only.


Hi Aastha,

Could you tell what were the documents you provided for subsequent entrant and fees? And you have any idea about how it was applied?

Thanks


----------



## Aastha

Hi

That was filled on behalf of my husband organisation. So i am not sure about the details.


----------



## alam1234

Hi,
Need kind help. I submitted my wife subsequent entrant visa on December 5th 2017, since then status shows "received'. I am wondering whether we need to do medical assessment coz we didn't submit medical at time of visa submission , neither we were asked for medical assessment yet. Any information will be appreciated.
Regards


----------



## Harrypannu

alam1234 said:


> Hi,
> Need kind help. I submitted my wife subsequent entrant visa on December 5th 2017, since then status shows "received'. I am wondering whether we need to do medical assessment coz we didn't submit medical at time of visa submission , neither we were asked for medical assessment yet. Any information will be appreciated.
> Regards


hi alam1234
I have also applied mine subsequent entrant 457 in the end of October but I haven't got contacted by the immigration department I have sibmitted everthing infront pcc medicals insurance. Coz my migration agent advised me to do so to make the process fast. Coz now immigration deal with subsequent visas same as main applicants so if you can do them before they ask i think would be beneficial.


----------



## Richarm123

Anyone had their visa approved that was submitted on the 11th of October?


----------



## Harrypannu

Anyone got any visa grant..looks like they have started processings once again after the TSS changes announced..


----------



## Medona

Hi,
I got my 457 subsequent entrant visa granted today. Applied on 23Aug2017, more informations requested on 11nov2017, submitted more information on 23nov2017. Requested for priority processing on 21march2018 and granted today.
Wish you all luck!!!


----------



## santhoshmariyala

Medona said:


> Hi,
> I got my 457 subsequent entrant visa granted today. Applied on 23Aug2017, more informations requested on 11nov2017, submitted more information on 23nov2017. Requested for priority processing on 21march2018 and granted today.
> Wish you all luck!!!


Hi Medona,

What is the priority request for 457 processing? Can you please provide more details how should i request for priority processing? What detail I need to mention for priority processing consideration.

My organization submitted dependent visa on 7th Nov 2017 and the visa is still in Received state.


----------



## kmukuldec8

Hi,

Does anyone know which dates are being processed now? I sent an email to [email protected] but did not receive any automated response. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kmukuldec8

Did anyone receive visa as subsequent entrant? If yes, when did you apply? I had applied for my child in January but there has been no update yet.


----------



## prakz

Medona said:


> Hi,
> I got my 457 subsequent entrant visa granted today. Applied on 23Aug2017, more informations requested on 11nov2017, submitted more information on 23nov2017. Requested for priority processing on 21march2018 and granted today.
> Wish you all luck!!!


Hi Medona,

can you please guide on how you requested for priority processing and what content/reason did you put up while requesting it. I am waiting for my wife's dependent visa to be processed from 3 months. She is has applied skilled (IT) dependent visa.


----------



## Gannicus

Someone here can please tell how to apply for priority processing for 457 subsequent entrant ?


----------



## Gannicus

Anyone here to help on priority processing for subsequent entrant ?


----------



## Medona

Hi,
I think any valid and acceptable reason will be considered for priority processing. In my case, as we got recently married, I explained in detail how important for us to celebrate our first upcoming festivals and birthdays together and also I explained about my mental stress being alone. They considered and moved my application to priority processing queue and it got granted on the same day.
Thanks.


----------



## Medona

Hi,
You can apply for priority processing by sending an email to [email protected] with the text 'Request for priority processing ' in the subject. Include all necessary details about your application and explain your reason un detail. 
All d best.


----------



## Gannicus

Medona said:


> Hi,
> You can apply for priority processing by sending an email to [email protected] with the text 'Request for priority processing ' in the subject. Include all necessary details about your application and explain your reason un detail.
> All d best.


Hi Medona,

I sent you a message on your personal wall . Please if you can reply to that.

Regards


----------



## lucka

Applied Aug 10 2017
Position Nomination Approved Nov 6th 2017
RFI Nov 6th 2017 (new police certificate)
Police Certificate submitted Nov 16th 2017
Visa 457 for 4 years granted May 2nd 2018

Looooooong process.......


----------



## Gannicus

lucka said:


> Applied Aug 10 2017
> Position Nomination Approved Nov 6th 2017
> RFI Nov 6th 2017 (new police certificate)
> Police Certificate submitted Nov 16th 2017
> Visa 457 for 4 years granted May 2nd 2018
> 
> Looooooong process.......


Congrats Lucka .. Can you tell me what is the minimum time period or date they have given to u before u must arrive in Australia ?


----------



## lucka

*Visa duration and travel*

Date of grant 02 May 2018
Must not arrive after 02 May 2022
Length of stay 02 May 2022
Travel Multiple entries

Guess they do not give any restriction as for time of arrival till the time visa expire.
The way I understand it anytime until visa validity.

Cheers.


----------



## patihor

Hi guys, Has anyone got a visa grant for dependent 457 (or a subsequent entrant) with applications submitted during November /December 2017? I'm waiting for my family's dependent 457 since November 2017.


----------



## EnggTech

patihor said:


> Hi guys, Has anyone got a visa grant for dependent 457 (or a subsequent entrant) with applications submitted during November /December 2017? I'm waiting for my family's dependent 457 since November 2017.


Hi Patihor,

Could you tell me what documents you required for 457 subsequent entry? And is the "Employer Sponsoring Letter" mandatory for the the subsequent entrant visa application?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## EnggTech

lucka said:


> *Visa duration and travel*
> 
> Date of grant 02 May 2018
> Must not arrive after 02 May 2022
> Length of stay 02 May 2022
> Travel Multiple entries
> 
> Guess they do not give any restriction as for time of arrival till the time visa expire.
> The way I understand it anytime until visa validity.
> 
> Cheers.


Hey Lucka!

Congrats!

Could you tell me what documents you required for your subsequent entry visa application? And is the letter from your employer sponsoring your secondary applicant mandatory?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## Amangill

Hi too all you
I just want to check that anyone got of subsequent entrant I lodged my file visa on 10 October and it still shows received in IMMI account I don't know howling they took more. Could I lodge tourist visa?
How we could put our file on priority ?
Which date file they are checking now?


----------



## vavianovui

Hello

I'm also waiting on my subsequent entrant which I lodged in September 2017, so question is I also have a tourist visa which is still valid so can I still travel in and out of Australia?


----------



## Sapan

Hi there anyone got 457 subsequent entrance launched in November 2017 . I launched at 21 nov but status says still received only . It’s been so long . Pls share your timelines and review. Thank you


----------



## Smgawt123

Applied and Submitted May 2017
RFI August 2017 (submitted August 2017)

Heard nothing since. 13 months later


----------



## Nars2018

Smgawt123 said:


> Applied and Submitted May 2017
> RFI August 2017 (submitted August 2017)
> 
> Heard nothing since. 13 months later


Hi Smgawt!

what was the rfi? Did you request for a priority after? is your sponsor accredited? 
We also received an rfi last february. Priority was afforded last march, but haven't had any update since.


----------



## yurulo

Smgawt123 said:


> Applied and Submitted May 2017
> RFI August 2017 (submitted August 2017)
> 
> Heard nothing since. 13 months later


Hi Smgawt,
May I ask what occupation you are applying? Is any family member included in the application? Thanks.


----------



## pschrage

*Visa Granted*

Hi Guys,

Just would like to share our story. My partner was granted the 457 (subsequent entrant) this week.


Lodged: 27 Oct 2017
Priority Request: 11 May 2018
Granted: 12 June 2018

The application showed as "received" the whole time; Immigration did not request any further evidence.

We decided to apply for priority on the basis of financial hardship and mental stress caused by our separation, as my partner was waiting outside Australia. We did not receive any notification about our priority request.

It seems that the priority request helped speed up the process, since the visa was granted exactly one month after the request.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Sapan

Hi guys any subsequent entrant approved ? I been waiting since Nov 2017 
Thanks


----------



## patihor

457 subsequent / dependent waiting since Nov 2017!


----------



## patihor

1. Waiting for Subsequent / Dependent 457 since November 2017
2. No RFI / Status is still Received
3. Thinking of requesting priority processing for personal reasons.
4. Agent (fragomen) is asking $350 + GST
5. I can send priority processing email to 457 mailbox myself. Is there any difference if agent does it for me vs. I do it myself?
6. Any personal experience?

Thanks


----------



## patihor

pschrage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just would like to share our story. My partner was granted the 457 (subsequent entrant) this week.
> 
> 
> Lodged: 27 Oct 2017
> Priority Request: 11 May 2018
> Granted: 12 June 2018
> 
> The application showed as "received" the whole time; Immigration did not request any further evidence.
> 
> We decided to apply for priority on the basis of financial hardship and mental stress caused by our separation, as my partner was waiting outside Australia. We did not receive any notification about our priority request.
> 
> It seems that the priority request helped speed up the process, since the visa was granted exactly one month after the request.
> 
> Good luck to you all!


Good to know and congratulations!
Did you apply for priority processing through an agent or by yourself by sending an email? I'm in a similar scenario, can you help with priority processing steps? Waiting for dependent 457 since November 2017.

Cheers


----------



## rejul2005

*Help Needed*



pschrage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just would like to share our story. My partner was granted the 457 (subsequent entrant) this week.
> 
> 
> Lodged: 27 Oct 2017
> Priority Request: 11 May 2018
> Granted: 12 June 2018
> 
> The application showed as "received" the whole time; Immigration did not request any further evidence
> 
> We decided to apply for priority on the basis of financial hardship and mental stress caused by our separation, as my partner was waiting outside Australia. We did not receive any notification about our priority request.
> 
> It seems that the priority request helped speed up the process, since the visa was granted exactly one month after the request.
> 
> Good luck to you all!


Hi

I have applied for my wife on Jan15 2018. have also requested a priority processing in the month of may, but no response yet.

Can you share your contact details so that I can talk to you personally to get some information?

Rejul


----------



## pschrage

patihor said:


> Good to know and congratulations!
> Did you apply for priority processing through an agent or by yourself by sending an email? I'm in a similar scenario, can you help with priority processing steps? Waiting for dependent 457 since November 2017.
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Yes, we applied through our agent; however, I believe it doesn't make a difference whether you do it yourself or use an agent.

All you have to do is email [email protected] with the subject line "priority processing request". Make sure you detail all your reasons why you believe you qualify for priority.

Hope you get the visa soon!


----------



## pschrage

rejul2005 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for my wife on Jan15 2018. have also requested a priority processing in the month of may, but no response yet.
> 
> Can you share your contact details so that I can talk to you personally to get some information?
> 
> Rejul


Hi,

We did not hear anything about our priority request from Home Affairs either. I heard they rarely give you a response, they either accept your request or ignore it.

Our application just went from Received to Finilised.


----------



## Sapan

Hey guys it’s been 8 months for my subsequent entrant now . So m thinking to apply tourist visa for my partner . Can I apply it or wht should I do ?


----------



## annesongaus

Sapan said:


> Hey guys it's been 8 months for my subsequent entrant now . So m thinking to apply tourist visa for my partner . Can I apply it or wht should I do ?


Hi. 
What I know is that you can apply for tourist visa and it can be granted. however even though your tourist visa is granted, you should prove that your partner will be back to her/his country after travel in Aus which is not so easy to do when the immigration doubt your partner stays in Aus after tourist visa is expired.


----------



## annesongaus

Hi guys. I want to share information of 457 subsequent entrant processing time with you guys. Does anyone knows Immi processes what date now? 

I applied my 457 subsequent entrant on Feb 2018.
My status : Received. 

I've been waiting for my visa grant for over 5months outside of Australia. 
I couldn't imagine that it would take like this long. So frustrating. 
I am even thinking withdraw my 457 subsequent entrant applied, then go to Australia with tourist visa then apply 457 subsequent entrant again. In that way,I can stay in Australia while I waiting and I can be with my husband. 
I don't think it is the best way to do but I really want to go Australia soon. 
How come partner/de fecto visa takes 5-10months? It is not so logical!  

Well,,please share information of processing time.


----------



## HariPrasad

*457 (subsequent entrant) for my new born baby.*

Hi Guys,

I would like to share our story. My baby born in offshore and My wife and Son already have 457 VISA so applied 457 (subsequent entrant) for my new born baby.
Lodged: 31st Dec 2017
Status : Received.
Priority Request: My Employer requested on 11 July 2018

The application showed as "received" the whole time; Immigration did not request any further evidence and there is no reply about Priority processing request.
Is anyone got reply for Priority Processing Request?

Thanks,
Hari


----------



## annesongaus

HariPrasad said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to share our story. My baby born in offshore and My wife and Son already have 457 VISA so applied 457 (subsequent entrant) for my new born baby.
> Lodged: 31st Dec 2017
> Status : Received.
> Priority Request: My Employer requested on 11 July 2018
> 
> The application showed as "received" the whole time; Immigration did not request any further evidence and there is no reply about Priority processing request.
> Is anyone got reply for Priority Processing Request?
> 
> Thanks,
> Hari


Hi Hari, 
Thank you for sharing your story. 
Good luck for both of us. 
Can I ask what reason you write for Priority Processing Request?
cuz I am thinking applying for Priority Processing request too.

My Immiaccount updated to " 13-14 months" for processing 457 subsequent Entrat btw. 
So disappointing !!!!!!!!


----------



## HariPrasad

*457 (subsequent entrant) for my new born baby.*

The VISA is for a newborn baby in offshore and my family got stuck in my home country.


----------



## kmukuldec8

Hey guys,

First thing first, this forum has been very helpful so I just wanted to share some news with you.
I had applied for subsequent entrant visa for my newborn kid in January 2018 and did not get any response. So based on few suggestions in this group, I went ahead and asked for priority processing request. It does not cost you anything and you can get more information on home affairs site. If you are being represented by a lawyer or agent, then ask them to send a priority processing request. The reason can be anything like family separation, financial issues, missing early days of newborn kid etc.. Please note that priority request is not 100% guaranteed and totally depends upon the case officer discretion. My lawyers sent the request for priority processing on 8th June and I got the 457 visa for my kid on 25th July.

But, if you have applied for subsequent visa recently, then you can always apply for a tourist visa while the 457 is in process. The only risk is if the tourist visa is granted after 457 then 457 visa will be voided. But, you can cancel tourist visa application anytime, in case you get 457 before. There is another way to avoid this situation. There is a priority processing for Tourist visa as well and luckily few countries including India can avail it. The cost is little higher i.e. 1000 AUD for priority tourist visa request but the average processing time is 24 hours. You need to make sure that you fill a complete application and attach your passport copy and form 1229. If you are applying for a tourist visa for a kid, then you need to attach the passport copy of accompanying parent and passport photo of your kid as well. My employers were generous enough to apply priority tourist visa and I got it within 6 hours.

I hope the above information is helpful to you and pray to God that all of you get the visas soon. Feel free to reply to the post and I will try to answer them with best of my knowledge.


----------



## kmukuldec8

Hi Hari. You can apply for a visitor visa to get your family here. The only risk is if the visitor visa is approved after 457 then 457 will be voided. So, you have to be vigilant and have to quickly cancel visitor visa application in case you get 457 before. You can also apply for a prioritized visitor visa, it costs 1000$ but the processing time is just 24 hours. I got my prioritized visitor visa in 6 hours. Hope it helps.


----------



## kmukuldec8

annesongaus said:


> Hi Hari,
> Thank you for sharing your story.
> Good luck for both of us.
> Can I ask what reason you write for Priority Processing Request?
> cuz I am thinking applying for Priority Processing request too.
> 
> My Immiaccount updated to " 13-14 months" for processing 457 subsequent Entrat btw.
> So disappointing !!!!!!!!


@annesongaus The priority request can be for anything. You can mention the stress of living away from the family, the care of baby, missing precious early days of baby etc. Make it sound as reasonable as possible. Please note that the acceptance of priority request is totally dependent on case officer's discretion. If you are being represented by an agent then it is better to ask them to send the priority request. It does not cost anything and is basically a letter to home affairs. I had requested the priority request on 8th June and got the 457 on 25th July 2018.


----------



## kmukuldec8

Sapan said:


> Hey guys it's been 8 months for my subsequent entrant now . So m thinking to apply tourist visa for my partner . Can I apply it or wht should I do ?


@Sapan- Tourist visa for a partner can be a tricky thing. You must prove to the department that your partner will leave the country upon visa expiration. If she is working, then you can probably produce a HR letter or some other proofs.


----------



## Sapan

Hi there , at the moment she is not working as we been waiting for her 457 VISA . So is there any chance to get tourist visa ? 
Thanks


----------



## kmukuldec8

Hey. The department *can* cancel the visa application if they do not believe that your partner will return when the visa expires. If there is anything which can show that she will return, then it will be helpful. You can still give it a try. I would also suggest to send a priority request for 457 mentioning the anxiety and separation distress of you and your partner.


----------



## JMATA

hello there everyone, im also in the same boat waiting for my families visas approval, it has been 6months now, we sent a request for priority last june 21st then we got a response from the immigration just a few days ago and im not even sure if they accepted the request, denied or if it was just a generic reply.

has their been grants recently for 457 subsequent visa? seems like their has been no updates yet in this forum for quite awhile now.

thanks,


----------



## Sapan

kmukuldec8 said:


> Hi Hari. You can apply for a visitor visa to get your family here. The only risk is if the visitor visa is approved after 457 then 457 will be voided. So, you have to be vigilant and have to quickly cancel visitor visa application in case you get 457 before. You can also apply for a prioritized visitor visa, it costs 1000$ but the processing time is just 24 hours. I got my prioritized visitor visa in 6 hours. Hope it helps.


Hey mate , did u get tourist visa for your family ?


----------



## annesongaus

Hi guys 

I asked some agencies including mine about processing time. 
I asked 457 and 457 subsequent entrant takes same processing time. And all agencies says NO. 

I saw a post on this website about processing time and he/ she said immigration changed a regulation to 457/ 457 subsequent treat same. That is the reason 457 subsequent entrant takes so long. 

My visa(457 subsequent entrant) lodged on 07.02.2018 and I am still waiting for my visa approval outside of Australia. I am confused now. Do I need to wait further?
Does everyone wait like me long? or Mine is too slow to process?


----------



## Sapan

annesongaus said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I asked some agencies including mine about processing time.
> I asked 457 and 457 subsequent entrant takes same processing time. And all agencies says NO.
> 
> I saw a post on this website about processing time and he/ she said immigration changed a regulation to 457/ 457 subsequent treat same. That is the reason 457 subsequent entrant takes so long.
> 
> My visa(457 subsequent entrant) lodged on 07.02.2018 and I am still waiting for my visa approval outside of Australia. I am confused now. Do I need to wait further?
> Does everyone wait like me long? or Mine is too slow to process?


Hi there , it's not only u but everyone is waiting so long. I been waiting for my subsequent entrant since November 2017 .


----------



## kmukuldec8

Sapan said:


> Hey mate , did u get tourist visa for your family ?


Yes I got the tourist visa with 5 hours after my company paid 1000$ for priority processing.


----------



## Sapan

kmukuldec8 said:


> Sapan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate , did u get tourist visa for your family ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I got the tourist visa with 5 hours after my company paid 1000$ for priority processing.
Click to expand...

Hi there , I also applied tourist visa for my partner . It's been 26 days so hopefully they will approved . Btw how many months u got tourist visa for your family ?


----------



## nalinakshee

Hi,

Is there anybody here know, what time period they are working now. I have been waiting since 04th Dec 2017. It is really frustrating. Has anyone got the visa recently? Please share some update.

Thanks,
Nalinakshee


----------



## Bardia

Hi Guys 

Do my partner need to have english test result for the subsequent visa? 

As I could not find any english test requirment for subsequnet entrant on homeaffairs website.

Can someone please help me. 

Kind Regards,


----------



## AmeerahAmihan2015

Hi I am ON subsequent entrant too, and I wasn’t required for any English exam .however they’ve been asked me to submit a certificate from University and secondary education School prooving thAt the mode of instruction was in English. We lodge application ON sept. 20, 2017, RFI ON dec.20, 2017 and another RFI last friday , sept. 28, due to expired police clearance. IT has been 12months and 10days from the time of lodgement. Still waiting for the decision. Fingers crossed! 🙂


----------



## AmeerahAmihan2015

Visa was granted today for me and for My daughter , October 2, 2018!! Thanks God!!


----------



## MJM8213

*Need for another medical*

I have lodged a 457 subsequent entrant visa for my family on December 14, 2017. They have a previous medical from a withdrawn visa application done on February 2017, which we used to apply for the visa lodged on December. When we lodged the application, the health check has a "completed" status on the immi account. Last week, my family was asked to repeat their health check but could not proceed as in the medical facility's system their medical is shown as complete. I have told my agent to try and log into the immi account to print out a new referral letter. She has emailed the case officer and we are yet to hear from him. We were only given 28 days to comply. Has anyone experienced the same issue, and what did you have to do get another medical through?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## annesongaus

Hi guys, 

My visa is apporved today. 
457 subsequent Entrant lodged on Feb 2018
Approved on 08. Nov. 2018 

Waited for 9months !  
but finally got my visa and I can fly to Aus now. 

Good luck to all of you too


----------



## vhen0724

*Subsequent Entrant 457 Sponsor Nomination Sample Letter*

Hi guy,

As most of you have already submitted an application for Subsequent entrant visa, can some provide a sample of the format of the letter please? I really can't find a relevant sample online. What is the format and what should we information should we include there? The letter is the only item missing on our requirements.

Hope someone can help.

Thanks!


----------

